# Journey of a dream (journal)



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The first aquarium I remember seeing was my grandfather's 20 long with fancy guppies, chest bubbler, dull colored gravel and air pump driven ugf. After my parents became more settled my dad obtained his tank from my grandfather and he has had various tetras, rasboras, danios, chinese algae eaters and angelfish over the years. The tank was slightly better looking with reproduction plastic aquatic plants. 

It was about this time that I began to have an interest in my own tank. I checked out every aquarium book in the library and nearly had the various aquarium trade fish species memorized by catagory if not species. After a childhood history of not being able to afford extras I left the desire for a tank to the distant future. 

So when I finally was able to start off on my own aquatic adventures in August of '02 I knew I wanted planted tanks, that I liked smaller fish, and when I could afford more than the 20g tank I started with that a 75 gallon tank was the dream tank. I have built this tank in my head more times than I can count. 

I shall resume this later, as I need to go at the moment.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The various ideas coalesced into a plan for a medium light planted tank with a pair of angels, and one or two species of dwarf cichlids. The other fish would depend on what is available and has to work around the cichlids.

I finally saw the first step towards getting this tank together when 10 months ago for my birthday my wife got me an All Glass 75 gallon tank and a 20 long for her. Aquatropics in Kennewick WA has a deal twice a year where they have standard 20g, 55g and 75g for a buck a gallon.

75g All Glass tank 75$ plus tax

I fully intended to build my own stands and covers. Not haveing more than a hand saw and hammer I had to begin aquireing tools for the job (oh darn, :biggrin: I've always wanted a woodshop). So with new circular saw, miter box, level, and bar clamps I could begin. I decided to build the stand for the 20 long first for the experience.








Materials for this Oak finished stand cost me about $120. At this point I was out of money again.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

After learning my own limitations with the circular saw I added a compound miter saw to the tool list for the construction of the frame of the 75 gallon stand. As a front porch and liveing room craftsman I've had to make sure I don't make to much of a mess. Little progress was made on the stand over the winter, but with warmer weather here I have it down to a few final steps to finish on the stand.

















I just have to make a floor and a lower door sill. My wife, who does all the final finishing, will stain and poly the rest of the stand.

I spent about $125 on materials for this stand. I had some trim left from the other stand and a friend gave me some 4"x4"s for the legs that he had sitting around. Again the outside is oak veneer paneling and solid oak trim.

I recieved the Soilmaster select charcoal last week that I ordered from Lesco, a landscape and turf management supply company. The drift wood Jeff Senske so generously picked out is currently on time to be delivered by UPS on July 10.

I shall have updates when the stand is finished and as I begin to set the tank up. Untill then, take care and have fun.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

neat!! i'm looking forward to more when you post them up.. thanks for sharing.. i love DIY projects.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I got confused about the stands, but then suddenly realized they were two separate ones for a 20 long, and the current one your building (75g). Nice work on the first stand. This will be an interesting to see everything develop, especially since I think you're doing some "cave" work with the driftwood if I recall correctly.

-John N.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Drift wood...










Just some preliminary playing around I've done with the driftwood. The box with the SMS charcoal in it is on the left and the tank is in the background. I'm not sure I like the right side yet, I may spread it out some more to get more area usable for the dwarf cichlids.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Where did you get that wood from?
Everything looks great so far.

I hope this journey will become reality, not just a dream 

Matt


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

That drift wood is from Jeff Senske at ADG. He was VERY generous in how much he sent me for what I paid, so reality or not it still feels like a dream. I asked him for some peices to make some caves and low cover that would creat the appropriate liveing space for several pairs of dwarf cichlids. He said he gave me an amount double what I was paying for and I'm thinking that even that is a low estimate.

Further on that transaction can be found here


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

Very interested to see how this goes! I'm excited for you! *subscribed*


----------



## LunchBox (Jun 9, 2006)

that's a beauty of a tankstand. am I seeing things or did you use 4x4s for the frame? can't wait to see how the rest turns out!


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I alluded to the fact that 4x4s were used for legs in a previous post. Here, for those that like to read  , is the rest of the details on the stand

The stand has 4x4 legs, and double 2x4 top rails. The outside front and back 2x4 rails are full length with the ends butt jointed inbetween. The inside 2x4 rails are mitered so a part of each rests on the corner legs. I used two 2x4 sill plates to spread the weight and tie the bottom of the legs together. I used pocket set screws to hold the top to the leggs so I didn't have to drive extra length screws down from the top. 

The paneling is 1/8" oak veneer plywood, I grabbed 1/8" instead of 1/4" by mistake but used the 1/8" anyway. The doors are 1/4" oak plywood. Solid oak trim: top and bottom is backsplash, panel trim is 1.5"x3/8" bevel edge, and 1" corner trim covers panel edges.

Tool list: circular saw, compound miter saw, drill, Kreg pocket hole jig, hammer, level, bar clamps, square, measure tape, wood filler and putty knife, 100 and 220 grit sandpaper, wood wrasp, stain, polyurethane, paintbrushes, and an understanding wife who lets me use the front porch and liveing room as a workshop. I build and she sands and puts the finish on.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

At this rate there is no way I could ever get paid to do this type of thing. But I suppose that is why it is my entertainment and not for a liveing.

Here I am engrossed in the details of my project (pun intended).










One last look at the back of the stand, showing the frame, and the floor, door sills, hardware and shelf I installed since the last pictures. Not shown is a pedestal for the canister filter I made to raise it up off the floor. The light colored ovals are where I drilled pocket set screw holes after the peices had been stained.










Just setting the tank on the stand where it is going to be feels like a bigger accomplishment than any of the other steps there have been along the way.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Today I put the substrate in and started placeing the driftwood.

I put some mulm from another tank, about 2 cups worth, and about a quart of peat moss under the SMS. I did use almost all of the 50lbs. I kept a small amount out to use to level out those areas that end up messed up when I am planting.

View from front room










Liveing room angle










Most viewed end










I am not quite done with the right side. It is to symetrical the way the "roots" are at the moment. I think I will rotate it towards the end to solve some of the current angle problems


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looking good SnakeIce. That Soilmaster Select looks very good with the driftwood pieces. I think you're right about inverting the right driftwood the other way. It'll open up the tank with some new angles. I'll check back later to see how things fill in! 

-John N.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I have been torn between waiting to set it up till I can order the plants I want for it and getting it running for the pet fish that is feeling neglected away from the main liveing areas. The latter won out, so I cleaned out my lfs of hygrophila and set it up with that adding to what I have already. I have a bacterial bloom waneing that is much worse now that the unrinsed SMS made the water when I filled the tank.

I did rotate the right drift wood structure a little counter clockwise to open it up more towards the end of the tank. Plantings may shrink a little after I get the rest of the flora for the tank, especially in the case of the Crypt beckettii, but except for the stems ocupy the areas I intend them to.

The back section of crypt beckettii will be changed out for a taller crypt species, an anubius coffefolia will go behind where the bedraggled rotala is and more java fern will cover the extreme left driftwood. I would like to have several forground plants for variety, probably chain sword and glosso or HC depending on how much I can spend.

This first picture shows the angle I will view the tank the most often, and the second is more true to color.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

*A little about the journey and the dream*

I want to share a little about why I have fishtanks and what this process of setting this tank up means to me. I am going to share some things about who I've been, not to incite concern or pity, but simply to acknowlege information that is as defineing for me as an refugee's country of origin is to those sojourning in a strange country.

One side of my family is very abusive, controling and participated in some of the most awefull twisted stuff I know of(look up project paperclip and Gelli for hints at the kinds of behaviors). My imediate family is away from that now but still harrased on a daily basis. The first portion of my life was either trying to deal with the abuse or liveing on the run with my parents. The specifics of the abuse are still unrecalled due to blocking it out, but that effort really messed with who I am and my ability to keep continuity from day to day. I was paranoid, fearful and unable to do anything but survive. My first year in highschool really drew a contrast between how I was exsisting and the pleasant appearing lives of my classmates. I was failing all my classes due to stress but only had to crack the book to get the highest score on a test. The next 5 years of school I only managed to get through day to day things without completely looseing it. I dropped out of college to try to get space to work on something I had the inkling was very disturbing to me. It has taken me 8 years to go from a complete multiple personality complex to (mostly) back in my right mind. The dream and goal I've had all along was that I would be a contributeing member of society and have a healthy interaction with others in the space I call home. For the longest time the only plants I could keep alive were cacti since they could deal with however long I spaced out on them. I knew I wanted an aquarium even then, but being as mobile and poor because of that as I was there was no way to even think of it.

This tank is big enough to not move easily, and as a symbol of a permanent resting place means alot to me. The experience with it has also been something that has taught me lessons I've needed to learn.








I have found things to be for me much like this rotala. It has exsisted for some time in poor conditions, algae covers all the old growth and it is stunted and ugly because of that. Once the step is made to face up to what is needed to be healthy new growth can occur, but that doesn't make the old parts go away. Indeed without the old new cannot arise. In time the new growth may be enough to replace the old, but until then it is a moment by moment, cell division by cell division process that has to move forward to bring about that renewal. Each day I have to make the choices to allow that process to continue or ignore reality and let things stagnate.

So while I may have the tank set up, the journey is only just begun. I still have some rough edges but I know He is faithful and sure to complete the good work He began in me.


----------



## LunchBox (Jun 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great journal and background for the idea. Very interesting. Overall the tank looks like it has a nice start, I'm sure there will be more pruning and replanting along the way. What are your plans for the patches of moss on the left, foreground? 

-John N.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

Those are java moss covered stones that I've added to increase the plant mass in the tank. I will be moveing them to the 20 long at some point. They are sort of an experiment with the technique... at this point I don't really have a thought out place to use it in this tank.

Or it might stay. I'm not sure at this point without any other forground plants on hand to use.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The tank came through a week's vacation without to much trouble as far as algae. I still had some growth that stalled but that can be remedied.

I got some Crypt. balansae in a fish store where I went and brought them back. Here is a photo with those in place and straightened up some. They need to grow in.










Most of the fish I thought to put in it are in now. My pet angel, sheriff, surpprized me by laying eggs last weekend on the filter intake in the other tank. That delayed the move over a few days.

Plants
Hygrophila
Crypt. balansae
Crypt. beckettii
Crypt. wentii
Crypt. willisii? visible on the right side
Rotala rotundifolia
java moss
java fern
Anubius barteri var. nana

Fish
Angelfish
6 variatus platys
6 cardinal tetras
5 harliquin rasboras
2 ottos


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

*Photo update*










Added bolbitus


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

SnakeIce,
Your tank is a work of art. Very very beautiful. Your story is very moving and I'm sure very inspiring to many. Nice to know this "living art" hobby has so many functions for people!


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I am glad you like it. I am finding it to be moveing too, since I am takeing to heart some lessons learned keeping this tank. I have been takeing some college courses at the local community college, but have no way to finish my degree locally.

I am moveing in two weeks to provo UT area where I can finish my education at Utah Valley state college. I have a chance to actually look to the future and finishing college and starting to teach highschool math. I will have this tank set up again, but I don't know how soon that will be, could be a month or two.

I may or may not find time to take another picture of the tank so these shots may be the last of this arrangement.










I will be takeing the angelfish and the flag fish seen in this next photo. I am going to take more plants than fish.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I have the tank set up again, but since it is a new layout I thought i would start a new thread.

You can find that thread here


----------

